# High beam doesn't work



## 95xe4x4PU (Aug 18, 2006)

The driver's side high beam on my 1995 pickup doesn't work.

Both low beams work fine, but when I switch to high, the passenger side comes on, but the driver's side just turns off completely.

I bought a new headlight (and I tried it on the passenger side so I know it works) and checked the fuses.

I also attempted to check the headlight relay, but I'm not sure if I was in the right location. I tried pulling the 4 blue relays in the black box under the hood over the passenger side fender, but removal of those relays did not affect the low beams of either light.

A friend tried to check the headlight connection with a multimeter, but I don't think he knew what he was doing and only managed to blow out two of my fuses.

I'm not too electrically savvy, but I'm open to any other suggestions before I call for a service appointment.

Can someone confirm the location of the headlight relays for me? If I disconnected the right ones, should the headlights come on at all?

Any other tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't believe there are headlamp relays for your truck.
Since you've got a new lamp it can only be one of three things :

1 - the light switch ( fairly common )
2 - an open R/L colored wire ( comes from the light switch to the "high" lamp )
3 - bad ground ( black wire )


----------



## 95xe4x4PU (Aug 18, 2006)

golfer said:


> I don't believe there are headlamp relays for your truck.
> Since you've got a new lamp it can only be one of three things :
> 
> 1 - the light switch ( fairly common )
> ...



After doing some more digging, I'm putting my money on the light switch. Mine does seem a little flakey anyway, so I'm going to replace it and hope that does the trick.

If it comes down to wiring, I'm probably going to have someone else do it anyway, so I'll just have to eat it at that point.

Thanks for your reply, golfer.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's the switch. Common problem. You can open up the steering column and clean the switch contacts to see if that fixes it before buying an expensive new switch. It's fairly straightforward, just pull the column cover and look for the other end of the switch where the wiring is...


----------



## 95xe4x4PU (Aug 18, 2006)

*High Beam Fixed!*

It _was_ the dimmer switch. I swaped out the part this morning and got my high beam back. Sure beat paying a shop to troubleshoot for a couple hours and then order the same part I did.

Thank you for your help, gentlemen. (Or ladies if it applies.) Much appreciated.


----------



## No1TitansFan (Nov 29, 2017)

The dimmer switch which controls the dashboard lights affects the highbeams???
My driver's side Highbeam won't work too...
I replaced both headlight housings and the Driver's side highbeam still won't work. I was replacing the housings anyways for newer ones and hoped it would fix that problem but nope!
So according to this post I should check the dimmer switch???


----------



## 1994se (May 3, 2018)

did you find out if it is the switch that controls the blinkers (on the steering column) or the dimmer switch that dims the interior lights (on the dash board)


----------



## Johnyyyy (6 mo ago)

My nissan pickup hardbody 1994 driver side high beam does not work to what you think is the problem


----------



## Johnyyyy (6 mo ago)

Wax


----------

